# Essex/east london clubs



## Deanno1dad (28 Sep 2013)

Anyone know any clubs not far from Romford that would suit an intermediate roadie..25-40 mile rides would be ideal.
cheers guys


----------



## spenno37 (28 Sep 2013)

Me and 2 of my work colleagues have started the hornchurch cycle club.


----------



## Deanno1dad (28 Sep 2013)

im in..where do I join lol


----------



## Toeclip (29 Sep 2013)

There`s always the CTC group that meet outside Roomes at Upminster. http://www.ctchavering.btck.co.uk


----------



## Toeclip (1 Oct 2013)

Forgot to say there`s also the Becontree Wheelers that meet up at the Bus stop outside Corbets Tey Crematorium on a Sunday at 08.15 for a 08.30 start.
http://www.becontreewheelers.com


----------



## Dayvo (1 Oct 2013)

Here's one a bit further away from you.

http://www.glendenecc.org.uk/


----------



## Havering CTC (10 Oct 2013)

Deanno1dad said:


> Anyone know any clubs not far from Romford that would suit an intermediate roadie..25-40 mile rides would be ideal.
> cheers guys



Hi there, you are welcome to join us for a ride. In autumn and winter we do 40 - 50 miles unless the weather is foul in Summer we do 60 - 70 miles, sometimes more. 
On the first Sunday each month we have a short half day ride.
Some members often can't do whole ride and turn back at 11's - you can too if you want. 
Join us every week or once - it's up to you!! We are always keen to welcome new people to our group.

www.ctchavering.btck.co.uk


----------



## Deanno1dad (10 Oct 2013)

thankyou for your link..what speed do your riders generally average?


----------



## Havering CTC (11 Oct 2013)

Deanno1dad said:


> thankyou for your link..what speed do your riders generally average?



We average 12mph usually


----------



## spenno37 (6 Mar 2014)

i have sent you a messege


----------



## spenno37 (24 Apr 2014)

You can now find us at www.hornchurchcc.com


----------

